# Preparing for Film Studies programs?



## dj02bothell (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

OMG. I'm so glad I found this forum site because i've been going crazy trying to find some kind of advice!

I'm currently an incoming freshmen at Penn State and I plan on majoring in English with a minor that i'm not set on yet. I really love film-to death. My family comes from a low-income background, and luckily with help from grandparents, I can afford college. I've struggled to get involved in film activities during high school because of limited opportunities but I took film classes at a local community college and discovered that i'm particularly interested in the aesthetics and american culture of film theory/criticism. I wrote film reviews for my school newspaper and one of them won a high school journalism award! *yay me*

Anyway, writing film reviews for my school newspaper and dissecting a plethora of films since my adolescence years really did ignite that passion inside of me, which i've never been able to distinguish until now. I really want to pursue this career post-undergrad and hopefully be able to teach, be a critic, or work within the film industry. My only concern is this: How do I prepare myself? I mean, apart from reading theory books, learning about important people, etc. is there really any way to prepare for grad school for film studies? I plan on writing film reviews and arts for The Daily Collegian at my university for the time I will be here. I'm also planning on working for the undergraduate writing center so I can brush up my writing skills.

What other sort of activities would help prepare me to be a good candidate for these programs? I like to work in theatre, as well, because I think it's important to experience what it's like to be a part of a project (hands-on), that way I can understand it thoroughly and write about it. I know recommendations will be crucial. How about GRE scores? Is that crucial? I'm also in the honors college at my school, so I will likely maintain a gpa of 3.5+

The programs that really interests me are: Yale, NYU, Northwestern, Iowa, Chicago, Boston University, and Harvard. I know i'm only a freshmen, but I feel like I need to be aware of this because i am so darn ambitious! Any advice on how to prepare myself in order to be a good candidate at these schools, or just for any film studies programs in general, would be amazing! Thank you guys so much!

Edit: How important is an internship for film studies graduate programs? I'm not sure what kind of internship it would be, unless it's something writing for media, winning awards, etc.


----------



## outlawdsx (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey man,
I'm more of a lurker on these forums, but I graduated from Penn State in 2010 and applied for MFAs and MAs in Screenwriting this past year (not exactly the same, but I think I can help you with Penn State stuff).

If you want to take ANY higher level film theory courses, I highly recommend that you either switch your major to something in the College of Communication or you get a double major. I started off as an Integrative Arts major in the college of Arts and Architecture, and quickly realized that there was no way I could get into any of the film courses I wanted to take unless I took the additional Film-Video major.

Penn State does have a Media Studies major:
http://comm.psu.edu/department.../media-studies-major
For a lot of grad programs you don't really NEED to have a film background, but the problem with Penn State is that it is going to be incredibly challenging for you to take any of the classes you are probably interested in without being in the college or the major. As an English major, you can most likely get access to the CMLIT and other courses (I remember taking a very good International Film and Literature course) but getting into any COMM course will be difficult.

As far as preparing for grad school, it seems you are on the right track. I remember the film reviews in the Collegian not being that great, but hopefully you can make them better. There is also the Student Film Organization which you could join. Be active, but not active enough that it takes away from your GPA (or your fun and free time). If you are looking for part-time work, I know The State Theatre always had a few film majors working for it. Additionally, just see a lot of movies and keep a personal blog.

As far as grad schools go, I'm not familiar with Media/Film Studies programs. Keep in mind that most schools that are great film schools will also have Film Studies programs that - most likely - have a good reputation. Keeping that in mind check out: UCLA, USC, NYU, Columbia, and AFI (not TOO sure about AFI, but it is probably worth checking out). 

Other than that, you don't really need to do a ton of work right now. As an incoming Freshman, you have a lot of time. Just be a good student, stay active, and come back to this late Junior year.

Good luck!


----------



## dj02bothell (Aug 9, 2011)

outlawdsx,

Thanks for your quick response! It's awesome that you graduated to Penn State, so this is really helpful. 

I was actually seriously considering switching into the College of Communications, but i'm going to have to talk to my adviser since I believe there might be requirements in order to get in. Overall, how is the College of Communications? Did you feel prepared after you graduated? Were there lots of resources available to you (cameras, equipments, internships, etc.)? I'll be sure to look into all of those jobs, activities, etc. you just listed. I also do have a blog I just started this summer lol; I think it would be cool to try and get some of it published if it's good enough. I'll check out the schools you just listed, as well. 

Again, thanks a lot for the advice. Seriously, it makes me feel a whole lot better and relaxed. Did you hear back from any MFA/MA programs you applied to?


----------



## outlawdsx (Aug 12, 2011)

I know for the Film-Video major you had to submit a portfolio and meet a minimum GPA to get in. The way it worked was you stated you wanted to be in the major in your Freshman or Sophomore year, took the pre-requisite classes to get in, and then submitted your application and portfolio at the end of your Sophomore year and hope to hell you got in. I honestly don't know how the Media Studies major is in that process.

The College of Communications is great. Since we  don't have a Film MA or MFA, we didn't have to fight to get access to equipment or editing rooms. Getting out to Innovation Park was a bit of a ***** sometimes, but that area is nice. The College of Communications has internship/job opportunity e-mails you can subscribe to (hell, I still get them) and with Penn States very large alumni network, the opportunities are plentiful.

As far as my luck, I was rejected from USC and UCLA, received interviews with AFI and Columbia, and was accepted to NYU, Chapman, and NFTS (which I figure is pretty good for my first try). Ultimately, I decided to go to the NFTS.


----------

